# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Funchal (Madeira)

## mastrokostas

Ένα υπέροχο λιμάνι σε ένα υπέροχο Νησί στην μέση του Ατλαντικού . Όλα σχεδόν τα κρουαζιερόπλοια το έχουν επισκεφτεί .Έχει υπέροχα κρασιά για τους λάτρεις του οίνου και ένα υπέροχο κλίμα .
Η σημαια του νησιου 
MadeiraFlag.png
Και το λιμανι 
774px-Funchal_Pico_da_Cruz.jpg

Πηγη:http://en.wikipedia.org/

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friend (s),

Sincere thank you for your kind post.

I feel very honored for this post, so allow me to help you as much as I can...

So, in Madeira archipelago, Port of Funchal is definitely the biggest with nearly 230 cruise ships calls per year, while our second cruise port located in the small island of Porto Santo has about 5-10 cruise ships calling per year.

We have two other islands groups- Desertas and Selvagens, however occasionally expedition cruise ships call there and make expeditions to see their unique fauna and flora.

This year you can see the cruise ships calls expected on the following link of Portos da Madeira web-site:-

http://www.portosdamadeira.com/index2.php?t=2&l=uk

If you would like to see live the web-cams of our Port and daily ships activity, please see this link:

http://www.madeira-live.com/pt/cam-04.html

( scroll in all cams, because they have different views to the Port)

http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams.aspx

The Port of Funchal, is presently a port for passenger ships exclusively - cruise, ferries and mega-yachts, and a new passenger terminal is presently being build, for your guidance please see the project in the following link:-

http://www.portosdamadeira.com/index2.php?t=2&l=pt

In the meantime, should somebody wish to visit the Port Authority web-site / English version, follow this link:-

http://www.portosdamadeira.com/index2.php?t=2&l=uk

And, the web-site of my shipping agency/company:-

http://www.blandyshipping.com/shipping_agency.htm

So, as you can see ships are more than a hobby to me, they are a big part of my life...and I love it!!!

Presently we represent nearly 80% of the cruise ships that call in Madeira, so I would not change this job for anything in the world.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Now, allow me to post some picture from my ships postcards collection displaying several official company ships postcards ever showing old Portuguese ships in Funchal, Madeira, as follows:

Thank you and best regards to all of you my nautical friends,

Dimas Almada

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear friends,

Enjoy these pictures being several from my ships postcards collection and one from an old cruise broschure of M/S Reina del Mar during her cruise season back on the 70's when she was based in Madeira!

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε και μερικές εικόνες από σήμερα.
2004-04-2010_33_424084ee76ea610.jpg
2004-04-2010_34_204084ee9c8d9ac.jpg
Πηγή: http://www.portosdamadeira.com/

Και μερικές πληροφορίες:
Αν θέλετε να δείτε την μαρέα μπορίτε να δείτετους πίνακες παλίροιας εδώ:
http://www.hidrografico.pt/previsao-mares.php
και σε πραγματικό χρόνο τη μαρέα εδώ http://maps.google.com/maps?q=http:%...,0.303497&z=12

Το λιμάνι περιγράφεται στον χάρτη του βρετανικού ναυαρχείου 1685
display_image.asp.jpg

Είναι σε εξέλιξη έργα για να μετατραπέι σε λιμάνι ειδικά κατασκευασμένο για κρουαζιερόπλοια και ταεμπορικά πλοία θα εξυπηρετούνται στο λιμάνι του Cani&#231;al.

Note for non greek speaking users: Port photos, tide information, chart coverage information and future development.

----------


## Ship's Agent

Enjoy my good friends today's view, showing:-

1) "Thomson Celebration"

2) Global Cruises Lines, Piraeus, Greece flagship M/S " Marco Polo" ( one of my favourites ships)

3) "CS AIDAbella"

The view from a ships stern is from the Spanish ferry from naviera Armas " Volcan de Tijarafe"...

FUNCHAL 1.JPG

----------


## Ship's Agent

Enjoy the splendid view via the port web-cam of the Norwegian Jade in our Port.

She calls every 20 days during all year round in Funchal, Madeira.
funchal 04 mar 09.JPG

----------


## kalypso

thank you so much Ship's Agent for the pics...

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

Enjoy today's view of Port of Funchal....@ Madeira

1) THOMSON CELEBRATION @ anchorage

2) OOSTERDAM 

3) COSTA SERENA

4) CS AIDAbella

P.S.- The images are taken from the port webcams....and them just gather/ do the puzzle!

Comments are welcome...  :Razz:   :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## gioannis13

Ισως ο καλυτερος τοπος για διακοπες (περισυ)αλλα το αλλο μου μισο δεν θα ηθελε να ξαναπαει τοσο συντομα.Μια γευση εδω http://www.madeira-web.com/camera/cam-01.html

----------


## Ship's Agent

Hello friends

Enjoy these great pictures taken from a friend - Mr. Enjoy , portraying our Port and "our "yesterday's visitors...

http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/onblac...300&size=large

http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/onblac...925&size=large

Kind regards

----------

